# Bad rating but better tips



## jfrodo (Jan 2, 2015)

I did a lot of trips over the last 2 weeks. I guess the more work you do = lower ratings, but the higher the chances are you will get more in tips. I had a rider give on a Thursday night 40 dollar tip for an 11$ ride. Nicest guy ever. It seems the best times for me to get tips have been Thursday Night, Saturday during the daytime, & Sunday daytime. Fri- Sat night it's just volume 4$-9$ trips with cheap skates wanting the cheapest ride possible.


----------

